# Omnipod tubeless pump for UK June 2010



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2010)

Seems to be a hit in the States, soon to be available here:

http://www.tudiabetes.org/forum/topics/international-distribution


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 8, 2010)

and it only comes in PINK!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 8, 2010)

This is good but its kinda big.  It sticks out quite a lot.    

Medtronic are bringing out the patch pump which is a lot smaller and neater so we are waiting for that, should be within the year.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 9, 2010)

I was thinking about this patch pump Adrienne -- are there any different sensors to go with it on the way? Please lord...


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm just hanging for the new Veo!.......urrrrmmmmm.....didnt they say January?? 

Patch pump sounds exciting. Id rather stick with medtronic. Omnipod has never really excited me. Looks like having a jelly fish stuck to your leg.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I'm just hanging for the new Veo!.......urrrrmmmmm.....didnt they say January??
> 
> Patch pump sounds exciting. Id rather stick with medtronic. Omnipod has never really excited me. Looks like having a jelly fish stuck to your leg.



Hopefully that's what I'll get my hands on when my PCT gets me mine.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 9, 2010)

i'd kill for a wireless pump. That snazzy one that was on here a while ago looks PERFECT!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 9, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> i'd kill for a wireless pump. That snazzy one that was on here a while ago looks PERFECT!



Oh yeah, that one was the best looking. I'd just worry that someone might mug me for it thinking its an iPhone or something!


----------

